# Toast Titanium truncating audio files?



## wolfboy_54 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been using Toast Titanium since version 5 and never had the problem I am now experiencing. I am using version 8 on my Mac. I am on Mac OS 10.4.11, if that matters.

Hi everybody! Here's the problem: I am recording cassettes using CD SpinDoctor with the plan of burning the AIFF files to standard CD, as I often do. As of yesterday, when I export the audio files from CD SpinDoctor to Toast, they arrive at Toast shortened to 50% of their true length. If I try to play one of these tracks while in the Toast queue, sure enough they are truncated! The length of a 60 minute cassette will show only 30 minutes of audio in Toast. They remain their full length in CD SpinDoctor, and if I export them to iTunes, they remain full length.

I've tried quitting both Toast and SpinDoctor, restarting the computer, and searching the menus in both applications to see if I have accidentally selected a feature I was unaware of. I've had no luck.

By the way, I asked tech support at Roxio and got a snotty answer back about Toast 8 being considered "Legacy" for which they no longer offer support. Their advice was to buy Toast 9.

Can anybody help? Thanks in advance.


----------

